

How to put Varnish in front of your Webserver without doing any change. - ricciocri
http://linuxaria.com/article/how-to-put-varnish-in-front-of-your-webserver-without-doing-any-change?lang=en

======
acdha
Adding this much complexity to avoid changing a couple bytes in a config file?
Worse: if you fail to do it perfectly, everything looks like it's working but
your traffic isn't passing through the cache.

